
22M pounds of plastics enter the Great Lakes each year - spking
https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/environment/ct-met-lake-michigan-plastic-pollution-20190904-2xf3qogqv5bpfco2plndapak2q-story.html
======
groundlogic
"Unfortunately, our website is currently unavailable in most European
countries. We are engaged on the issue and committed to looking at options
that support our full range of digital offerings to the EU market. We continue
to identify technical compliance solutions that will provide all readers with
our award-winning journalism."

How about just disabling the third-party ads along with their invasive
tracking until you've figured out a way to monetize the long tail of traffic
from EU?

~~~
ericb
Why would anyone accept an unbounded liability for no benefit?

~~~
groundlogic
There wouldn't be any supposedly unbounded liability if they disabled the ads
for that region they aren't really targetting anyway.

Also: GDPR hygiene works in the US as well. You've got some way to catch up
though; you even allow a lot of really bad food substances that are banned in
the EU (and most of the civilized world), just because... profits. It's all
kind of a sad states of affairs for a supposedly first world country.

~~~
groundlogic
I kinda feel like organizing a program blocking journalists at these american
newspapers that are blocking europeans.. from accessing european
newspapers/sites. Just because. I'm sure there's a way of figuring out the
public IPs for their NATs etc.

